# Great day underwater



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

ME and a buddy took two fishermen out for a quick trip. Wound up making 1 dive and totaled about a dozen Sheeps and 2 trigger. Pics didn't happen cause I had to get home and to the baseball field. Viz was snotty and about 10'. Water 68. Little surface current. Saw some monster snapper that will hopefully be there in a few months. The big Sheeps are offshore so if you can get out...go!

EDIT...one on the boat took a few pics.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Just curious what model boat is in the pics?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sfmill said:


> Thanks for posting. Just curious what model boat is in the pics?


 22' Twin Vee. Best boat I've ever owned. T-Top is custom.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome. Yeah I was admiring that t-top:thumbsup:. I did the same to my boat conneting the t-top to the leaning post. But i do not weld and bend tubing as nice as that is. LOL. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sfmill said:


> Awesome. Yeah I was admiring that t-top:thumbsup:. I did the same to my boat conneting the t-top to the leaning post. But i do not weld and bend tubing as nice as that is. LOL. Thanks for the reply.


 I had it done at Blue Coral. Cost me a little but well worth it. I'm going to put rod holders on the arch and use them for our spearguns and fish poles.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Shoot yeah! How are you going to hang your guns? I put 2 on mine about head high going up the ladder but didn't think about hanging guns. 
Hope you post pics or send them to me.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to put parallel rod holders all the way up and jut put the guns across and use a bungee. Although, now that I think about it, I'm gonna poke myself with that plan.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah. Cut you some pvc pipe and throw it around for ideas. 
It would be nice to have a speargun storage thread and everyone post pics.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sfmill said:


> Yeah. Cut you some pvc pipe and throw it around for ideas.
> It would be nice to have a speargun storage thread and everyone post pics.


Great idea. I'll keep you posted


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Please do. Cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been looking at a 22 twinvee for a dive boat, how do you like it? What year is it? I've heard questionable things about quality with that brand. thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You Divers need a nice Compressor to fill tanks with. No more VIPs, Dragging the tanks down to get filled and waiting on them to fill. 20 minutes for a al 80 to 3400 psi I have it listed for 3800 open to any offers just want it gone.
Bauer 5 cfm 220 single phase draws 18 amps.:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> You Divers need a nice Compressor to fill tanks with. No more VIPs, Dragging the tanks down to get filled and waiting on them to fill. 20 minutes for a al 80 to 3400 psi I have it listed for 3800 open to any offers just want it gone.
> Bauer 5 cfm 220 single phase draws 18 amps.:thumbup:


I like the idea, but not practical for me. Most of my dive buddies are fire fighters so all our air is free. I actually have one buddy who bought a compressor last week and called to tell me he needed to store it in my garage so we could fill tanks. I talked him into selling it cause my garage just isn't big enough for something else in there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand here's an idea. pour a small slab outside put the compressor on it and build a small shed to cover it.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

jspooney said:


> I'm going to put parallel rod holders all the way up and jut put the guns across and use a bungee. Although, now that I think about it, I'm gonna poke myself with that plan.


If your interested here is some pics of how I hang/store mine. Not sure if this is permanent or not. Always seems to be evolving. 
Been like this for a couple yrs now so who knows. 
This is for getting ready to go over the side.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

jspooney said:


> I'm going to put parallel rod holders all the way up and jut put the guns across and use a bungee. Although, now that I think about it, I'm gonna poke myself with that plan.


If your interested here is some pics of how I hang/store mine. Not sure if this is permanent or not. Always seems to be evolving. 
Been like this for a couple yrs now so who knows.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

trying to load more but having issues


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

maybe a pic??


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

another?


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

here


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

pic


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

pic


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I like the idea, but not practical for me. Most of my dive buddies are fire fighters so all our air is free. I actually have one buddy who bought a compressor last week and called to tell me he needed to store it in my garage so we could fill tanks. I talked him into selling it cause my garage just isn't big enough for something else in there.


What compressor did he buy? Does he still want to sell it?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> What compressor did he buy? Does he still want to sell it?


I'm not sure. It came out of a fire station and I believe it needed a little work. I can find out for you, though. If you are interested.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sfmill said:


> pic
> View attachment 722497


I like your style. I'm going to hijack the idea and play with it. Thanks


----------

